# Costa Rica



## TommyZ (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey All, I just came back from a trip to Costa Rica. Figured I would share a few of the pics I took. Hope you like them. 

Mothra Still Lives, lol.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome. Where did you go to? I will be back down their in less than 90 days again. I love that place. Try to go every 4-6 months.


----------



## TommyZ (Aug 27, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Awesome. Where did you go to? I will be back down their in less than 90 days again. I love that place. Try to go every 4-6 months.



We did only Pacific Side stuff on this trip. I had my Mrs with me so I had to keep it civil, lol. When i go back down with the boys next month well be in Corcovado Park camping, then up to Tortuga. On this trip, we started in Guanacaste, drove down to Manuel Antonio, from there to Poas, from Poas to Arenal, from Arenal to Monte Verde (did the zip lining etc), and from Monte Verde back to Guanacaste where we spend last few days lounging at the beach, then departed from Liberia. Im looking at investing in some peoperty down there so i will be goig quite a bit myself.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 27, 2013)

Awsome. I always go to Tres Rios. its just north of corcovado. If you havent been there yet, you have to go into the heart of it. Dont take the boat from the river to the park. Its not worth it. Very touristy. Manuel Antonio is awesome for sure. I too will be making a purchase very soon down there for a sanctuary.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 27, 2013)

I _love_ Arenal. I am very likely to buy another home there. If I could swing a tortoise based business there, which I do not believe I can pull off, I would already have liquidated and moved there.


----------



## TommyZ (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Costa Rica*



Baoh said:


> I _love_ Arenal. I am very likely to buy another home there. If I could swing a tortoise based business there, which I do not believe I can pull off, I would already have liquidated and moved there.



We spent the night at the base of Arenal at a place called Baldi Hot Springs. They pump in water from the hot springs that are below the Arenal volcano and into these giant jacuzzi pools. It is really very cool you should check it out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Baoh (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, I have been to Baldi. Part of Fortuna, I believe.

I seriously love the whole place.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 28, 2013)

Baoh said:


> Yes, I have been to Baldi. Part of Fortuna, I believe.
> 
> I seriously love the whole place.



Agreed. I prefer the wet forest areas down south. But yes, the entire country is just spectacular.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 28, 2013)

Z man ... welcome home! ..... awesome trip!!!!!


----------



## IBeenEasy (Aug 28, 2013)

awesome pics


----------



## TommyZ (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks, i will post up some more tonight when i get home. IMO, short of going on a African safari trip, the cloud forests of Costa Rica are the ultimate destination for those of us close to animal and wildlife. I may have finally found the place in this world where my mind, body, soul and wife, are all at piece... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------

